# انواع المحركات النفاثة



## ^ضرغام^ (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .. في الحقيقة هذا اول موضوع لي بالمنتدى
وحاولت فيه ان ضع المعلومات العندي عن المحركات النفاثة .. وارجو السماح اذا كان في اي تقصير


أنواع المحركات النفاثة 


محرك turbojet






​
​** أجزاء المحرك :


1/ الضواغط​compressor 
2/ غرفة الإحتراق combuster chamble​
​
3/ التوربينات​turbine​
​
4/عمود الدوران​shaft 
4/ العادم nozzle









**مراحل عمل المحرك :


1/الضواغط :
يسحب الهواء إلى المحرك ويمر بأول مرحلة وهي مرحلة الضواغط .. وهي عبارة عن مراوح ذات شفرات صغيرة تقوم بضغط الهواء عبر عدة مراحل.


2/ غرفة الإحتراق :
بعد خروج الهواء المضغوط من الضوغط يتجه إلى غرفة الإحتراق حيث يخلط مع الوقود بنسبة معينة .. ومن ثم يتم حرق الخليط داخل الغرفة عن طريق شرارة فيشتعل الهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته إلى درجات حرارة عاليه جدا وتزيد سرعته ويندفع من غرفة الإحتراق بسرعة هائلة.


3/ التوربينات :
يمر الهواء المحترق الخارج من غرفة الإحتراق بسرعة عالية ويمر بالتوربينات وهي ذات محور مشترك مع الضواغط .. أي أنها متصلة بعمود الدوران .. فبدورانها تزيد من سرعة دوران الضواغط .. ويستفاد من التوربينات في توليد الكهرباء واشياء اخرى .


4/ العادم :
حيث يخرج الهواء بسرعة وضغط عاليين الى فوهة المحرك .. فيقوم بتوليد الدفع لتتحرك الطائرة للأمام .


** استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في الطائرات الحربية مثل F-16​
​

​محركturbofan






​هو عبارة عن محرك​turbojet لكن مع وجود مروحة كبيرة في الأمام .. تقوم هذه المروحة بسحب الهواء داخل المحرك .. جزء من الهواء المسحوب يتجه الى الضواغط ومن ثم غرفة الاحتراق .. والجزء الاخر يمر خارج الضواغط وغرفة الاحتراق ويختلط مع الهواء المحترق في العادم .. وذلك للتخفيف من ضجيج المحرك وزيادة قوة الدفع.


**استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في معظم الطائرات التجارية مثل البوينج 747



​

محرك turboprop






​
وهو كذلك عبارة عن محرك​turbojet متصل بمروحة في الأمام .. ولكن المروحة ليست لسحب الهواء للضواغط كما في turbofan ولكن لتوليد الدفع .. يث يقوم المحرك بتدوير المروحة .. وفي الحقيقة فان المحرك يساهم في الدفع ولكن بنسبة صغيرة .


* استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في بعض الطائرات مثل طائرة رجال الأعمال
وطائرة العسكرية C-130 ​
​


​turbojet with 
AfterBurning or reheat
​وهو محرك turbojet​ولكن مع اضافة مرحلة قبل العادم .. أي بين العادم والتوربينات .. في هذه المرحلة يتم رش الوقود على الهواء المندفع من غرفة الاحتراق فتزداد حرارته وسرعته فيزيد من قوة الدفع بصورة كبيرة .​

​

*استخدامات المحرك :
يستخدم في بعض الطائرات الحربية .
​**وهذه صور لأجزاء محرك turbojet يحتوي على AfterBurning**

الضواغط






غرفة الاحتراق






التوربينات







ما بعد الإحتراق AfterBurning




​

هذه ليست جميع انواع المحركات النفاثة فهناك انواع اخرى .. ولكن ليس لدي معلومات عنها
فمثلا هنالك محركات نفاثة تستخدم بشكل خاص للمروحيات ..ارجو ممن لديه المزيد من المعلومات ان يقوم باضافتها .. ​



والله أعلم ..

​


​


----------



## اياد الكوز (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
عادة ما تكون المحركات النفاثة مصنعة من خليط المعادن وهي الحديد والالمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والستيل ، كل ذلك كي يكون وزن المحرك النفاث خفيف جداً و مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية ويسمى خليط المعادن هذا Aluminum alloy
المحركات النفاثة وأنواعها عديدة منها ما يعتمد طاقة الدفع بالمراوح و يسمى تربيني Turbo prop كما هي محركات طائرات النقل سي 130 
*ومنها ما هو كما محركات طائرات الخطوط التجارية وأسمه Turbo van*
جميع هذه الأنواع من المحركات تعتمد نفس نظرية التوزيع والامداد بالنسبة لحركة الزيوة و مصدر طاقة الاحتراق
اجزاء المحرك النفاث
- Compressor stage 
*وهو الجزء الامام من المحرك والذي يستقبل كميات الهواء ويعمل لها المعالجة بالضغط وعادة ما يختلف كل محرك عن الاخر بكمية ضغط الهواء ، في هذه المرحة تكون عدة تروس فوق بعض وبها مسننات صغيرة أي امواس عند حركتها تقوم بتحريك الهواء بحركة أنسيابية و هذا ينتج تغيير في الضغط الجوي لنسبة الهواء عادة ما تكون مكونة من 4 طبقات متحركة Axial وطبقة ثابتة Centrifugal*
يدار الكمبرسر في عملية التشغيل بواسطة الكهرباء الخارجية Starter أو بأجهز ضخ الهواء كما هو الحال في بعض الطائرات المقاتلة ويتم تدوير الكمبرسر الى أن تصل سرعتة ما نسبة 40-45% 
يكون الكمبرسر موصل بواسطة عمود كردان مع المرحلة الأخيرة للمحرك وهي التربين ، لكن يلاحظ أن حركة الكمبرسر مع عقارب الساعة أما حركة التربين تكون عكس عقارب الساعة ، والعكس صحيح
- Defuser Stage
*3- Composition Champers*
*4- Exhaust*
- Defuser Stage
*وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء من المرحلة هذي يؤخذ هواء التكييف للكابينة ويتم التحكم بضغط الهواء عن طريق صمامات تسمى Bleed Valve فالهواء الزائد يتم طردة خارج المحرك*

3- Composition Champers
*وهي غرفة أحتراق الوقود*
*في بداية الاحتراق يتم عن طريق شرار كهرباء بواسطة Spark plug - بوجي- وعادة ما تكون غرفة الاحتراق مربوط بها من واحد الى اكثر من البواجي ، تعتمد كل محرك و قدرته الاستيعابية ، وكما اسلفنا بعد وصول المحرك الى نسبة 40-45% من الحركة ، فأن البواجي تتوقف عن انتاج الشرارة الكهربائية والسبب يعود الى ان النار مستمرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق - Composition Champers عادة ما تكون درجة الحرار بين 470 إلى 850 درجة مئوية الى أعلى من ذلك أو أقل بقليل من ذلك تختلف على نسبة ضغط المحرك و كمية الوقود المحترقة*
في بعض المحركات تلف دوائر كهربائية حول غرفة الأحتراق كي تعطي قياس درجة حرارة المحرك ، والبعض الأخر من المحركات يكون قياس درجة حرارة المحرك في الجزء الأمامي من منطقة العادم
4- Exhaust
*العادم ، وهو يختلف من محرك إلى أخر ، ففي الطائرات المقاتله مثل ميراج و ميج و السوخوي عادة ما يكون طويل جداً حيث كمية الدفع للطائرة تنتج عنه ، و في محركات طائرات الهيلوكبتر و طائرات النقل عادة ما يكون قصير أو شبه معدوم في المحركات التربينية ، حيث أنه لا يعطي كمية دفع للطائرة*
*لكن كما أسلفنا في وصف الكمبريسور وعادة ما يعطى الرمز N1 فأن العادم يحتوي على تروس و مسننات و تعطى الرمز N2 و تكون موصلة بعامود كردان بين الأثنين يربط بها طرمبات الزيت و مراوح التبريد و مضخات الوقود*
*في المقاتلات أمثال الميج والتورنيدو و الميراج و ف15 وغيرها ، عادة ما يتم احراق كمية أضافية من الوقود في منطقة العادم وهي اللتي تنتج النار المنبعثة من العادم خلال عمليات المناورة والاقلاع لهذه الطائرة و تسمى After burn أو Reheat وهذه العملية من شأنها أنتاج طاقة عالية من الأحتراق للهواء الساخن ، وبذلك تزيد أو تضاعف من عملية الدفع للمحرك*



 
[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
المحركات النفاثة 
عادة ما تكون المحركات النفاثة مصنعة من خليط المعادن وهي الحديد والالمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والستيل ، كل ذلك كي يكون وزن المحرك النفاث خفيف جداً و مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية ويسمى خليط المعادن هذا Aluminum alloy
المحركات النفاثة وأنواعها عديدة منها ما يعتمد طاقة الدفع بالمراوح و يسمى تربيني Turbo prop كما هي محركات طائرات النقل سي 130 
*ومنها ما هو كما محركات طائرات الخطوط التجارية وأسمه Turbo van*
جميع هذه الأنواع من المحركات تعتمد نفس نظرية التوزيع والامداد بالنسبة لحركة الزيوة و مصدر طاقة الاحتراق
اجزاء المحرك النفاث
- Compressor stage 
*وهو الجزء الامام من المحرك والذي يستقبل كميات الهواء ويعمل لها المعالجة بالضغط وعادة ما يختلف كل محرك عن الاخر بكمية ضغط الهواء ، في هذه المرحة تكون عدة تروس فوق بعض وبها مسننات صغيرة أي امواس عند حركتها تقوم بتحريك الهواء بحركة أنسيابية و هذا ينتج تغيير في الضغط الجوي لنسبة الهواء عادة ما تكون مكونة من 4 طبقات متحركة Axial وطبقة ثابتة Centrifugal*
يدار الكمبرسر في عملية التشغيل بواسطة الكهرباء الخارجية Starter أو بأجهز ضخ الهواء كما هو الحال في بعض الطائرات المقاتلة ويتم تدوير الكمبرسر الى أن تصل سرعتة ما نسبة 40-45% 
يكون الكمبرسر موصل بواسطة عمود كردان مع المرحلة الأخيرة للمحرك وهي التربين ، لكن يلاحظ أن حركة الكمبرسر مع عقارب الساعة أما حركة التربين تكون عكس عقارب الساعة ، والعكس صحيح
- Defuser Stage
*3- Composition Champers*
*4- Exhaust*
- Defuser Stage
*وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء من المرحلة هذي يؤخذ هواء التكييف للكابينة ويتم التحكم بضغط الهواء عن طريق صمامات تسمى Bleed Valve فالهواء الزائد يتم طردة خارج المحرك*

3- Composition Champers
*وهي غرفة أحتراق الوقود*
*في بداية الاحتراق يتم عن طريق شرار كهرباء بواسطة Spark plug - بوجي- وعادة ما تكون غرفة الاحتراق مربوط بها من واحد الى اكثر من البواجي ، تعتمد كل محرك و قدرته الاستيعابية ، وكما اسلفنا بعد وصول المحرك الى نسبة 40-45% من الحركة ، فأن البواجي تتوقف عن انتاج الشرارة الكهربائية والسبب يعود الى ان النار مستمرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق - Composition Champers عادة ما تكون درجة الحرار بين 470 إلى 850 درجة مئوية الى أعلى من ذلك أو أقل بقليل من ذلك تختلف على نسبة ضغط المحرك و كمية الوقود المحترقة*
في بعض المحركات تلف دوائر كهربائية حول غرفة الأحتراق كي تعطي قياس درجة حرارة المحرك ، والبعض الأخر من المحركات يكون قياس درجة حرارة المحرك في الجزء الأمامي من منطقة العادم
4- Exhaust
*العادم ، وهو يختلف من محرك إلى أخر ، ففي الطائرات المقاتله مثل ميراج و ميج و السوخوي عادة ما يكون طويل جداً حيث كمية الدفع للطائرة تنتج عنه ، و في محركات طائرات الهيلوكبتر و طائرات النقل عادة ما يكون قصير أو شبه معدوم في المحركات التربينية ، حيث أنه لا يعطي كمية دفع للطائرة*
*لكن كما أسلفنا في وصف الكمبريسور وعادة ما يعطى الرمز N1 فأن العادم يحتوي على تروس و مسننات و تعطى الرمز N2 و تكون موصلة بعامود كردان بين الأثنين يربط بها طرمبات الزيت و مراوح التبريد و مضخات الوقود*
*في المقاتلات أمثال الميج والتورنيدو و الميراج و ف15 وغيرها ، عادة ما يتم احراق كمية أضافية من الوقود في منطقة العادم وهي اللتي تنتج النار المنبعثة من العادم خلال عمليات المناورة والاقلاع لهذه الطائرة و تسمى After burn أو Reheat وهذه العملية من شأنها أنتاج طاقة عالية من الأحتراق للهواء الساخن ، وبذلك تزيد أو تضاعف من عملية الدفع للمحرك*
[/FRAME]



 [FRAME="2 90"]هذه المعلومات اخذتها من منتدى اخر[/FRAME]


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي الكريم الأسد الضرغام على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع 

وإن شاء الله نرى مشاركاتك القادمة تثري المنتدى .


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (11 أغسطس 2006)

كذلك الشكر موصول للمتميز fullbank على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ^ضرغام^ (13 أغسطس 2006)

إياد , فتى المكيانيك ... أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المرور والرد ..

أخ .. fullbank ألف شكر على الإضافة والمعلومات الرائعة ..

تحياتي لكم ..


----------



## الأول من نوعه (13 أغسطس 2006)

هل من الممكن أن تذكر اسم المنتدى الذي أخذت منه المعلومة يا fullbank


----------



## SG-4 (14 أغسطس 2006)

...........


----------



## SG-4 (14 أغسطس 2006)

اتوقع انه من موقع خط الطيران
www.flyingway.com
وبتقديري اتوقع انه افضل موقع عربي بمجال الطيران ولاانقص من المواقع الاخرى
واتمنى من الاعضاء ذكر المرجع ولايقتصر على كلمه منقول لكي يتسنى للقارى التاكد واخذ الموضوع بالتفصيل 
وكي لانهضم الناس حقوقها


----------



## SG-4 (14 أغسطس 2006)

...........


----------



## fullbank (14 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا اخواني والى الاخ الكريم المنتدى هو القرناس[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (16 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 




عادة ما تكون المحركات النفاثة مصنعة من خليط من المعادن وهي الحديد والالمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والستيل ،جميع هذه الأنواع من المحركات تعتمد نفس نظرية التوزيع والامداد بالنسبة لحركة الزيوة و مصدر طاقة الاحتراق
اجزاء المحرك النفاث وهي:
1- Compressor stage 
2- Defuser Stage
3- Composition Champers
4- Exhaust
عادة ما تكون المحركات النفاثة مصنعة من خليط المعادن وهي الحديد والالمنيوم والنحاس والرصاص والستيل ، كل ذلك كي يكون وزن المحرك النفاث خفيف جداً و مقاومة لدرجات الحرارة العالية ويسمى خليط المعادن هذا Aluminum alloy
المحركات النفاثة وأنواعها عديدة منها ما يعتمد طاقة الدفع بالمراوح و يسمى تربيني Turbo prop كما هي محركات طائرات النقل سي 130 
ومنها ما هو كما محركات طائرات الخطوط التجارية وأسمه Turbo van
جميع هذه الأنواع من المحركات تعتمد نفس نظرية التوزيع والامداد بالنسبة لحركة الزيوة و مصدر طاقة الاحتراق
اجزاء المحرك النفاث
1- Compressor stage 
وهو الجزء الامام من المحرك والذي يستقبل كميات الهواء ويعمل لها المعالجة بالضغط وعادة ما يختلف كل محرك عن الاخر بكمية ضغط الهواء ، في هذه المرحة تكون عدة تروس فوق بعض وبها مسننات صغيرة أي امواس عند حركتها تقوم بتحريك الهواء بحركة أنسيابية و هذا ينتج تغيير في الضغط الجوي لنسبة الهواء عادة ما تكون مكونة من 4 طبقات متحركة Axial وطبقة ثابتة Centrifugal
يدار الكمبرسر في عملية التشغيل بواسطة الكهرباء الخارجية Starter أو بأجهز ضخ الهواء كما هو الحال في بعض الطائرات المقاتلة ويتم تدوير الكمبرسر الى أن تصل سرعتة ما نسبة 40-45% 
يكون الكمبرسر موصل بواسطة عمود كردان مع المرحلة الأخيرة للمحرك وهي التربين ، لكن يلاحظ أن حركة الكمبرسر مع عقارب الساعة أما حركة التربين تكون عكس عقارب الساعة ، والعكس صحيح

- Defuser Stage
وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء من المرحلة هذي يؤخذ هواء التكييف للكابينة ويتم التحكم بضغط الهواء عن طريق صمامات تسمى Bleed Valve فالهواء الزائد يتم طردة خارج المحرك
3- Composition Champers
وهي غرفة أحتراق الوقود
في بداية الاحتراق يتم عن طريق شرار كهرباء بواسطة Spark plug - بوجي- وعادة ما تكون غرفة الاحتراق مربوط بها من واحد الى اكثر من البواجي ، تعتمد كل محرك و قدرته الاستيعابية ، وكما اسلفنا بعد وصول المحرك الى نسبة 40-45% من الحركة ، فأن البواجي تتوقف عن انتاج الشرارة الكهربائية والسبب يعود الى ان النار مستمرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق - Composition Champers عادة ما تكون درجة الحرار بين 470 إلى 850 درجة مئوية الى أعلى من ذلك أو أقل بقليل من ذلك تختلف على نسبة ضغط المحرك و كمية الوقود المحترقة
في بعض المحركات تلف دوائر كهربائية حول غرفة الأحتراق كي تعطي قياس درجة حرارة المحرك ، والبعض الأخر من المحركات يكون قياس درجة حرارة المحرك في الجزء الأمامي من منطقة العادم

4- Exhaust
العادم ، وهو يختلف من محرك إلى أخر ، ففي الطائرات المقاتله مثل ميراج و ميج و السوخوي عادة ما يكون طويل جداً حيث كمية الدفع للطائرة تنتج عنه ، و في محركات طائرات الهيلوكبتر و طائرات النقل عادة ما يكون قصير أو شبه معدوم في المحركات التربينية ، حيث أنه لا يعطي كمية دفع للطائرة
لكن كما أسلفنا في وصف الكمبريسور وعادة ما يعطى الرمز N1 فأن العادم يحتوي على تروس و مسننات و تعطى الرمز N2 و تكون موصلة بعامود كردان بين الأثنين يربط بها طرمبات الزيت و مراوح التبريد و مضخات الوقود
في المقاتلات أمثال الميج والتورنيدو و الميراج و ف15 وغيرها ، عادة ما يتم احراق كمية أضافية من الوقود في منطقة العادم وهي اللتي تنتج النار المنبعثة من العادم خلال عمليات المناورة والاقلاع لهذه الطائرة و تسمى After burn أو Reheat وهذه العملية من شأنها أنتاج طاقة عالية من الأحتراق للهواء الساخن ، وبذلك تزيد أو تضاعف من عملية الدفع للمحرك
[/FRAME]


----------



## dallak (17 أغسطس 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## وجدي_1405 (17 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
ونفع بكم .


----------



## ادور (26 مايو 2007)

ازا ممكن ان يكون في تفصيل اكثر 
وشكرا لك


----------

